# North West Coffee Night 28th October



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Right girlies... we need to have a little chill out get together in the North West..

Date 28th October
Place Mascrat Manor - Woolston Map
Time 7.30


*Edit, as Tony can not read further down than the first post I have updated here... hope that helps*


Attendance is compulsory!!!!

Confirmed

the 2 Paul's Jammyd and Redscouse

Come on lets ave ya!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Coffee...... milk ......... 2 sugars....... get my order in

Im there


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

need you ask


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I just make it clear this is going to be a pub meet, food if you want, looking for somewhere cheapish with big car park

So address is

Mascrat Manor - Woolston Map

This is just off the M6 @ J21 easy place to find a big car park and has a Wacky Warehouse for Tony

Time is 7:00 to 7:30 in car park for a chat, aim to pop in for some food @ 8pm if anyone wants to eat...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

in. rigs and women permitting.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Confirmed
> 
> 1) Jammyd
> 2) Redscouse
> ...


come on guys surly you've figured out how to add to lists by now 
I'm in paul... about time you lent a hand with organising... as long as the date doesn't change to the 17th October i should be fine, and it's just after pay day too so should be perfect for me  just one request this looks like a wednesday evening... so check football fixtures if Liverpool are playing we'll need somewhere that's showing it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

oh, you must enjoy watching them struggle/lose, he he,
steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> so check football fixtures if Liverpool are playing we'll need somewhere that's showing it


 what a way to put a downer on an evening


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how many miles is it for me to travel from newmacher aberdeenshire :roll:

ive got that week off 

any other meets i could attend?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Tony... I am ahead of the game mate, contacted UEFA personally, to make sure the CL was not on that week, and they replaied, " Yes Liverpool are playing that day, but for you Mr Rooke, I think we can shift the schedule".

So no footy that week, well there might be internationals, but FIFA wont return my call's.



KammyTT said:


> how many miles is it for me to travel from newmacher aberdeenshire :roll:
> 
> ive got that week off
> 
> any other meets i could attend?


Kammy you know you would be welcome if you could make it, I think its 355miles or so from Aberdeen to Manchester  each way...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Did I confirm :-| Na Mr Rigby did it for me and my lips didnt even move :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Did I confirm :-| Na Mr Rigby did it for me and my lips didnt even move :lol:


well your the one who told me about the thread so i just assumed you'd be there, c'mon les it's not like you won't be... dunno why we ask anymore should just be a post with "meeting here at this time, see ya's there" lol you just know everyone will show up anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Did I confirm :-| Na Mr Rigby did it for me and my lips didnt even move :lol:
> ...


All I need is a rough number of people, so I can let them know we are coming... they might even save us a corner if we are nice. 

Also if anyone gets really bored, its next to a Merc Garage so you can always go and look at an SL500


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Am in am in am in :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> how many miles is it for me to travel from newmacher aberdeenshire :roll:
> 
> ive got that week off
> 
> any other meets i could attend?


335 miles mate,,,   ,, that should be about 3 hours,,,, let me know when you are passing and i could nip in behind you !!! .


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in as always  . Dissapointed that Tony didnt put my name down already though :x


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> I'm in as always  . Dissapointed that Tony didnt put my name down already though :x


it a wednesday night... i'm not ya bloody missus.. i'm just guessing here and assumed she'd be work and you'll have the kids and may not have wanted to bother...(but noticed now it is a kid friendly pub so ya'll be alright  )


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in as always  . Dissapointed that Tony didnt put my name down already though :x
> ...


Bugger! didnt even look at the day  good job the pubs kid friendly then


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: See Tonys one step ahead of you Mark. He knew it was a kiddies pub as he likes to go on the slides himself.... its the first thing he checks when theres a meet


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> :lol: :lol: See Tonys one step ahead of you Mark. He knew it was a kiddies pub as he likes to go on the slides himself.... its the first thing he checks when theres a meet


Paul, what you on about you know if i dived in the ball pitt and started chuck balls at everyone... you be straight in there... it's be like paint balling without the paint... we can turn tables over and everything... :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: See Tonys one step ahead of you Mark. He knew it was a kiddies pub as he likes to go on the slides himself.... its the first thing he checks when theres a meet
> ...


Paintballing... now there is an idea!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


 Or karting even :idea:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

We tried the Karting Idea at the start of the year, but no one seemed to want to do it :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> We tried the Karting Idea at the start of the year, but no one seemed to want to do it :?


Us NW are more cruisers than bruisers then it seems.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Id do a karting event without a doubt


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Id do a karting event without a doubt


Me too. But I'd need a bed for the night... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Theres a few bench's along the Southport coast Rich if thats ok? :lol:

I would say i can put you up, but unsure if i can as A) it aint my house, and B) i likve 1 hour+ from the North West


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I'll be making this one.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Yes, I'll be making this one.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'll be making this one.


 :twisted: actually :twisted: :wink:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I think im jinxed at the moment guys never to meet up with you lot again!

Couldnt do either Event09 or Awesome and go on holiday for two weeks tomorrow so missing the lakes trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And now look what has happened, as I was looking for a October meet, its only been arranged for a wednesday night, I can do the other 6 nights in the week, every week but NEVER a wednesday.

The wife works a shift on that night and ive got our 3 year old to look after! Unfortunately her bedtime is 7.30 so bringing her is not an option either.

Hopefully there might be a day meet arranged between the one tomorrow and this one???

Missing my TT mates......Big Syd messaged me the other night checking where I had been of late.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> I think im jinxed at the moment guys never to meet up with you lot again!
> 
> Couldnt do either Event09 or Awesome and go on holiday for two weeks tomorrow so missing the lakes trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Get the mother in law to baby sit  pleanty of advance warning for her!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

john i am on holiday for 2 weeks from the 14th sept, car is in for some work when all finished i will give you a pm and call round one night


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Get the mother in law to baby sit  pleanty of advance warning for her!


And cook the dinner and do the shopping (if time allows}...

...they always make out they can multi-task... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Good idea Rich!

Syd, cheers for the invite mate, yes drop us a pm when your back and i will bop round for a catch up.

Where you off to on your hols??


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

im in now im back from having the old ticker remapped


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hope your remap went well, just got to keep off the **** now, hey!!!

steve


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> hope your remap went well, just got to keep off the **** now, hey!!!
> 
> steve


all went well thanks steve, still trying with the **** tho


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

missed a great day steve and asda... some gorgeous roads round the lakes today


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Mark me down as a deffo for this guys/ gals.

:wink: 
Mark (Sonatina)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sonatina said:


> Mark me down as a deffo for this guys/ gals.
> 
> :wink:
> Mark (Sonatina)


Good man!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

asdaman said:


> im in now im back from having the old ticker remapped


hi m8 , glad all went ok with the op 8) linda was asking me today have i herd any news about your op...see you soon


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 21, 2009)

Put me down for this one...the TT should have arrived by then.Fingers and everything else crossed.Think i'll be driving it wrapped in cottonwool....and 2 inches of wax


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

asdaman said:


> im in now im back from having the old ticker remapped


Glad to here all whent well! Now all you need is Tony's handeling package and a good coat of wax for the winter and youll be as good as new 

Hope to see you at the next meet


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

p7 TTj said:


> I think im jinxed at the moment guys never to meet up with you lot again!
> 
> Couldnt do either Event09 or Awesome and go on holiday for two weeks tomorrow so missing the lakes trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about Wednesdays, my wife also works evenings on this day so I may be bringing the little ones with me.... I hope its kid friendly this place :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > I think im jinxed at the moment guys never to meet up with you lot again!
> ...


Its got a whacky warehouse, so I am sure it is 

Sorry to pick a Wednesday, but you can not please everyone...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> missed a great day steve and asda... some gorgeous roads round the lakes today


yes sounds like i could have shown the new wheels and height off but work seems to come first and there is no turning down a shout for the rigs as it pays for the next set off mods. Respray and P/Haldex next on the list.

steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Haldex is Brilliant... you'll love it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Blue or orange??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Blue steve, if you find anywhere that recommends a orange on a car that isn't for track i'd be  .. shocked


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pmd ya Tony

steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

pm'd you back sorry about the mix up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think I can do this but I'll be working until 7:15pm; so perhap 8pm'ish for me


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

That's fine Dani, we can save you a seat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cool. Thanks Paul 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

count me in work permitting.

steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> count me in work permitting.
> 
> steve


1,2,3,4,5,steve,7,8,9...

treat yourself as counted!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

just landed back in the UK. mm solid ground feels good. 250 miles drive home now, what a bummer, not.
steve


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

can i come :?: sorry dont know how to add myself to the list


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Confirmed
> 
> 1) Jammyd
> 2) Redscouse
> ...





ImolaTT said:


> can i come :?: sorry dont know how to add myself to the list


There ya go  but judging by the state of things alot of other people have said yes and not added there name properly either.. :roll: and just said, yes... (they can bloody fill there own names in MARK_HOGAN !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed
> ...


Sorry I have been mad busy, and forgot to keep on top of this... I will sort out the arrangements when I get back from my relaxation time


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

jammyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8) Steve C


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought I had put my name down for this :? Oh well ive done it again!!

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8) Steve C
9) mark_hogan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> 1) Jammyd
> 2) Redscouse
> 3) Les
> 4) BigSyd
> ...


Hey Dani I wouldn't mind a chat about training programs mate - I gym approx. 5 times per week starting 7am in the morning - i'm a big health food/ drink fan - used to be a racing cyclist years ago as well - would be good to discuss diet etc

Cheers :wink: Sonatina
PS any likelihood that we can coax Joe Cool or John-H along so we can bring ... the guitars (sorry Les!)?!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sonatina said:


> Hey Dani I wouldn't mind a chat about training programs mate - I gym approx. 5 times per week starting 7am in the morning - i'm a big health food/ drink fan - used to be a racing cyclist years ago as well - would be good to discuss diet etc
> 
> Cheers :wink: Sonatina


We can certainly have a chat


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani [/quote]
11) asdaman


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im back from my hols now and the numbers for this are looking good.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LIST said:


> 1. Jammyd
> 2. Redscouse
> 3. Les
> 4. BigSyd
> ...


Yeah not bad numbers at all 11 TT's in a row


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

any time / date yet??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Midlands are up to 18, im sure we can beat that turn out. It is partially cos Kammy is on his run but we have got good representation in the north west and there wont be too many good days left to meet.
Come on, better than staying in or shopping with the other half!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

due to a pm from matt b, there is a little pub get together (assuming it's to drool over his new work on his car) http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=151949


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any time / date yet??


 Hmm as for date.... How about the 28th of October :lol:

I would suggest 8pm ish


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > any time / date yet??
> ...


 :roll: I mean place... & time... lol :lol: date and time on the brain.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry been on holiday... will update when awake


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What an excuse :roll: :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

asdaman said:


> 1) Jammyd
> 2) Redscouse
> 3) Les
> 4) BigSyd
> ...


11) asdaman [/quote]
12) Seasurfer (provisional)

Hi, I work on a Wednesday so will do my best to get to this one, think its about two and half hours each way from me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

we will try and push one a little further north for you soon


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> asdaman said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Jammyd
> ...


12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09

It's about time i met a few like minded folk.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09

yes it is


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey TTS, will be nice to meet you  

Paul


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jammyd said:


> we will try and push one a little further north for you soon


Ooooh Yes please, that would be great. I will have to get my thinking cap on to organise something up here again 

We have a few TT's now that i have seen on a regular basis on the mainland but none seem to be on here 

Gill


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Hey TTS, will be nice to meet you
> 
> Paul


You too thanks.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to see you getting out paul, its about time you showed your baby off more..
steve


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy (provisional)
15)Spencerkoa (provisional, it depends whether i can find the meet or not this time  )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

dude i will try to get there. Depends when i finish playing footy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

This place is sooooo easy to find. Get lost then im sorry, but id be going to Specsavers :lol:

Looks like its going to be another Fantastic turn out, brilliant   

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy (provisional)
15)Spencerkoa (provisional, it depends whether i can find the meet or not this time  )
16) Hawkeye ( said he was coming 3 pages back)


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul,

Put me down as a provisional at the moment mate and I will confirm that week.

Think I said i need to sort a sitter for Jessica (daughter) as the wife works on a weds evening.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy (provisional)
15)Spencerkoa (provisional, it depends whether i can find the meet or not this time  )
16)P7 TTj (Jon)
17) Hawkeye ( said he was coming 3 pages back)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there anyone coming down the M6 Junc 36 to meet up on the way ? 

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> 1) Jammyd
> 2) Redscouse
> 3) Les
> 4) BigSyd
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol: WTF !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: it's only a mid week meet up for a brew and maybe a bite to eat... there isn't going to be manufactors of parts displaying your stock.. or competitions for the best tt.. or even one a good convoy run... :lol: :lol: :lol: therefore back to my original point.. :lol: :lol: :lol: WTF !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

It's because we all love you Tony! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: WTF !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: it's only a mid week meet up for a brew and maybe a bite to eat... there isn't going to be manufactors of parts displaying your stock.. or competitions for the best tt..


Tony you know by now there are more or less 2 kinds of meets. There is the one we had on Tuesday evening and this one then there is the kind I have arranged, Lakes, Trough of Bowland etc. My Rivington one being a hybrid of course :lol: Also remember you can't please all of the people all of the time. On Tuesday evening I drove 1.5miles to the venue and back :roll: Some will prefer this kind of meet and some will prefer to go on Mark Davie's coming up. I enjoy both types and don't mind just a meet up mid week. Hence meet and cruises. Who need manufacturers displaying stock enticing you lighten your wallet there's enough temptation around here as it is IMO :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

lol... your missing the point les... wasn't having a pop of any type of gathering... was meerly taking the piss out of the hudge turn out... as i did on tuesday... it's an awfull lot of people for what is a "little coffe night" and not taking a piss in a bad way just the "  " shock of it... where are these folks on the proper events :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

SOme people like a little gathering...

I am sure we coud get a trade stand, anyone got Awesome's number?

One thing is apparent though, the North west has an active group of people


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> lol... your missing the point les... wasn't having a pop of any type of gathering... was meerly taking the piss out of the hudge turn out... as i did on tuesday... it's an awfull lot of people for what is a "little coffe night" and not taking a piss in a bad way just the "  " shock of it... where are these folks on the proper events :lol: :lol:


 That's because your point was so obscure Tony which you have now clarified. After a few years in the wilderness with little or no activity a few have got the NW buzzing again and meeting, I guess people are enjoying it and there are lots of clubs who just meet up in a pub and don't do much in the way of cruises. The NW Porsche club who meet just up the road from me being an example . I guess they don';t care to drive and put the miles on their expensive to maintain cars :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> SOme people like a little gathering...
> 
> I am sure we coud get a trade stand, anyone got Awesome's number?
> 
> One thing is apparent though, the North west has an active group of people


hmmm shame the TTOC northwest rep isn't a part of the Group :roll: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > SOme people like a little gathering...
> ...


Oi you...... bite your lip!!!

Turn out looks brilliant, cannot wait now

Paul/jammy....... let them know we are coming as i will be eating   lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Already spoke to them once to check it was ok, but I will do a recce to the pub in a bit :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Oi you...... bite your lip!!!


  sorry paul  is it because it's so true your so twitchy?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Tony, are you in bother again 

Gill


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> 1) Jammyd
> 2) Redscouse
> 3) Les
> 4) BigSyd
> ...


you not putting me on the list then tractor boy - was it something i said?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

did somebody say ....rep [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy (provisional)
15)Spencerkoa (provisional, it depends whether i can find the meet or not this time  )
16)P7 TTj (Jon)
17) Hawkeye ( said he was coming 3 pages back)
18 ) MattB (missed ya)



Matt B said:


> you not putting me on the list then tractor boy - was it something i said?


its cause your blood is blue...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> did somebody say ....rep [smiley=gossip.gif]


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL do you know something i don't syd??? :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Tony, are you in bother again
> 
> Gill


Tony's always in bother :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

tony may be withdrawing from modding my car for the forseable future :? It's a choice... but one that i really has to made... so no giving me stick about no exhaust ect... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

any yeah i'm always in bother... dunno what gets people so twitch... all i said was there was 17 people signed up... so where was the northwest rep.... It's a genuine question... 8) after all on the back page of the mag it says the rep for the Manchester area.... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd come but i don't drink coffee :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'd come but i don't drink coffee :roll: :lol: :lol:


well the beer there is nice... I walked back from there last night :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'd come but i don't drink coffee :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its a long long long walk home.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Save the pain and take the train :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

but Andy's no better than any of us... get the train and feel the pain. cause if there is a delay their will be hell to pay


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi

Count me in lets is hte venue still off Junction 21 of the M6?

Ian (IWEM)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

IWEM said:


> Hi
> 
> Count me in lets is hte venue still off Junction 21 of the M6?
> 
> Ian (IWEM)


Yup its right there next to a Merc garage Ian 

If your coming from North of J21 its on the first island you come off the M6 at.
If your coming from South of J21 like i am, its right at the first island, which takes you over the M6, then first left at the next one

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy (provisional)
15)Spencerkoa (provisional, it depends whether i can find the meet or not this time )
16)P7 TTj (Jon)
17) Hawkeye ( said he was coming 3 pages back)
18 ) MattB (missed ya) 
19) IWEM

Might need to find a bigger car park!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> after all on the back page of the mag it says the rep for the Manchester area.... :roll:


That's me Tony and I'll be there


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > after all on the back page of the mag it says the rep for the Manchester area.... :roll:
> ...


thought you was cheshire (or you are on the last edition of AbsoluTTe) was refering to "he who shall not be named :lol: " Paul's orders you see  you coming in your car dani?? must admit i LUUUUV that car


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

In Switzerland at the mo with work but should be back in plenty of time.

steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> In Switzerland at the mo with work but should be back in plenty of time.
> 
> steve


 TUT! another one who can't find the venue and took a wrong turn then :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

some of us have to earn our mods, not rely on the state for handouts, he he   
Have you managed to get a new clutch sorted yet?
I went on the RR and it got aborted as my rears were spinning faster than the fronts. DSG does not allow 2wd RR and when the 4wd fuse is pulled it cuts all drive.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> some of us have to earn our mods, not rely on the state for handouts, he he
> Have you managed to get a new clutch sorted yet?
> I went on the RR and it got aborted as my rears were spinning faster than the fronts. DSG does not allow 2wd RR and when the 4wd fuse is pulled it cuts all drive.


 Errrmmm what State hands out mate? :x No government hand out or state pension here. :roll: I am waiting a call from Awesome to tell me when they have the clutch in so we can book it in to be done. I hope to hear in the next day or two. :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the photos Les..

steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> some of us have to earn our mods, not rely on the state for handouts, he he
> Have you managed to get a new clutch sorted yet?
> I went on the RR and it got aborted as my rears were spinning faster than the fronts. DSG does not allow 2wd RR and when the 4wd fuse is pulled it cuts all drive.


Is that because of the haldex


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Thanks for the photos Les..
> 
> steve


 Steve I have a confession to make re the photos mate. 

I found out later that my camera lens was set to manual hence why they are a little out of focus. SORRY  If you would like me to take some in focus I am more than happy to take some more in fact there are some great places up here to take some if you ever want to call in again. :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You could always pop over here if you pass will allow........   
Will see what we can sort out when im back mate.
Tony:- yes the Haldex combined with the DSG didn't allow good runs on the RR at AWE but got figures of about 500bhp but i think thats cos ive got a K+N installed. Not......
steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


If I'm not completely mistaken then I'm North-Midland or otherwise known as Macclesfield, depending whether you look at TTF or TTOC :roll:

Oh, yes, I shall be in A3DFU ,,,, the old girl needs to stretch her tyres occasionally :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> If I'm not completely mistaken then I'm North-Midland or otherwise known as Macclesfield, depending whether you look at TTF or TTOC :roll:
> 
> Oh, yes, I shall be in A3DFU ,,,, the old girl needs to stretch her tyres occasionally :wink:


 Hmmm North Midlands isn't North West then :wink: I thought Macclesfield was in Cheshire :wink: Bit of a no mans land that neither here nor there Dani :lol: Bit of a loose canon there :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ive been to a couple of mid meets and im from L\pool. Just happened i was free and don't mind the run out. We are all one community on here and can go where we like..
steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be along on this one too.

1) Jammyd 
2) Redscouse
3) Les
4) BigSyd
5)Tony_Rigby_uk
6) ImolaTT
7) Sonatina
8 ) Steve C
9) mark_hogan 
10 Dani 
11) asdaman 
12) Seasurfer (provisional)
13) TTS09
14) Paul aka sickboy (provisional)
15)Spencerkoa (provisional, it depends whether i can find the meet or not this time )
16)P7 TTj (Jon)
17) Hawkeye ( said he was coming 3 pages back)
18 ) MattB (missed ya) 
19) IWEM
20) Mark Davies


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm not completely mistaken then I'm North-Midland or otherwise known as Macclesfield, depending whether you look at TTF or TTOC :roll:
> ...


Canon or no canon, Les. I AM North-Midlands AND Macclesfield whether you like it or not. But you are still very welcome to come to my x-mas do ,,,, and I will even get someone to light your candle :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[I may even bring one ===> muahhh]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 Common baby light my fire [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Oi Les! I heard that..... I had a bad alright!

I had an absolute nightmare going round and around that night!

Maybe i will arrange a meet two minutes from my house and you can try and find it :wink:

Looking forward to the meet thou!

S


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Canon or no canon, Les. I AM North-Midlands AND Macclesfield whether you like it or not. But you are still very welcome to come to my x-mas do ,,,, and I will even get someone to light your candle :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


AFAIK some nice lady has done that already :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mm.sussed


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Have we got a place and a time yet??? i'm bloody sure jammy said so at our last pub gathering... If so... UPDATE THE MAIN PAGE (page #1) :lol:

i suppose i better mention that i'm not longer a definate for this [smiley=bigcry.gif] It's more than likely it'll be fine  but i'm on jury duty (bolton crown) on 26th october :evil: I know it usually last about 2 weeks, (can be longer if on a big case) but obviously depending on what happens will depend on if i'm on lock down and can't leave a hotel or summat... :roll:

i'm sure it'll be nothing and i'll be board out of my mind for 2 weeks twiddling my thumbs in a room. watching the clock.. at least it's fully paid from work... (so 2 weeks worth of doss days :lol do you think they'll have wireless internet and i can take my laptop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Have we got a place and a time yet??? i'm bloody sure jammy said so at our last pub gathering... If so... UPDATE THE MAIN PAGE (page #1) :lol:
> 
> i suppose i better mention that i'm not longer a definate for this [smiley=bigcry.gif] It's more than likely it'll be fine  but i'm on jury duty (bolton crown) on 26th october :evil: I know it usually last about 2 weeks, (can be longer if on a big case) but obviously depending on what happens will depend on if i'm on lock down and can't leave a hotel or summat... :roll:
> 
> i'm sure it'll be nothing and i'll be board out of my mind for 2 weeks twiddling my thumbs in a room. watching the clock.. at least it's fully paid from work... (so 2 weeks worth of doss days :lol do you think they'll have wireless internet and i can take my laptop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ummm 28th at 7:30 at the pub of the M6 might be a start you Muppet


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Ummm 28th at 7:30 at the pub of the M6 might be a start you Muppet


why thank you  was it really that hard to put the information in instead of "TBC" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I had not realised that it was still like that!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I had not realised that it was still like that!


Then your the muppet not me... i only pointed it out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi
I'll be there

Ian (IWEM)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

think i may have to drop out of this meet as i will be working in the Midlands that week... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> think i may have to drop out of this meet as i will be working in yhe Midlands that week... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You can convoy up with me then you tart :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just checked on multimap and i will be in Newark upon Trent which is a no no as i will be too far away and don't fancy snake pass at night...sorry


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Just checked on multimap and i will be in Newark upon Trent which is a no no as i will be too far away and don't fancy snake pass at night...sorry


Snakes pass is sooo much fun.... even better at night  keep saying we should organise a run up there 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Snakes pass is sooo much fun.... even better at night  keep saying we should organise a run up there 8)


We've already done that umpteen years ago, Tony when Mosschops organised it which doesn't mean to say it can't be repeated  
On the day I lead the cruise back to the starting point, the Legh Arms in Adlington on the A523


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153581 thats an interesting read.... sounds familiar :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153581 thats an interesting read.... sounds familiar :lol: :lol:


Oi...... ive warned you before!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Oi...... ive warned you before!!! :twisted: :twisted:


   have you?? warned me about what?? i'm abit slow


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Oi...... ive warned you before!!! :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


You will be slow once i snap you legs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Didn't think Paul was the NW rep...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Didn't think Paul was the NW rep...


no he isn't... paul shows up to northwest events.... the rep doesn't (or eventt09 for that matter)..... thats my point steve :lol: good to see another northwester who know who is rep it aint that right paul :wink: :wink: :wink:



Redscouse said:


> You will be slow once i snap you legs :lol: :lol: :lol:


you'd have to catch me first (tracktors are slow ya see :wink: ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe if the NW rep doesn't show often enough the post should be up for grabs by someone who cares.....
anonamous :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Maybe if the NW rep doesn't show often enough the post should be up for grabs by someone who cares.....
> anonamous :lol:


I thought les was in line for the job... but the TTOC are too pally with the current rep.. :roll: so we're stuck with a rep who doesn't know any of the northwesters.... you'd think he'd be pround and making a point... i mean look at how many tt's showed up to the mid week last min meet, the northwest are a pretty close bunch... and it's been recognised by many (the people who make the longer trips to socialise with us) can't understand it personally. :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think this debate should end here as we are talking about stuff that isn't involving the people we are talking about....
Don't think the NW rep whoever she is has a computer anyway...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> I think this debate should end here as we are talking about stuff that isn't involving the people we are talking about....


Totally agree.

If anyone would like to discuss the situation with the NW rep position please feel free to email me personally at [email protected] with any concerns or issues you may have.

Thanks.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:? I must just be a reble or summat :?

well on a brighter note, " GunnerGibson " has pmed me regarding the How-to on V6 Brakes, which he's fitting at the moment, so i've sent him the link... so possibly a new chap showin up, Also "dave82" wants me to run a scan on his car so i'm meeting him tomorrow night (friday) i'll bend his ear and try to get him to join us for this one, be good to see some more new faces...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> If anyone would like to discuss the situation with the NW rep position please feel free to email me personally at [email protected] with any concerns or issues you may have.


when i last tiptoed on this subject...a good few months ago i was told it was being sorted, and at the 09 AGM it would be discussed... sorry to ask, anything been sorted, as it just seems that whenever anybody talks about the current affair of the NW rep, i feel like we are discussing military secrets that should not be spoken about :?
at the end of the day..all i want is a rep who represents the NW

back on subject....20+ cars for a mid week meet..cool as f  the NW possy on the move


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> :? I must just be a reble or summat :? quote]
> 
> That you are my son!!That you are!! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> That you are my son!!That you are!! :lol:


don't you start... :roll: i've shut up now... and wound my neck back in.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd
 nice to see the tarts have gone 

Looking forward to the meet. Do we have to book meals beforehand ? Looks easy enough to get to from up north, probably a couple of hours to get there 

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Jammyd
> nice to see the tarts have gone
> l


it was a dodger not a tart... as in jammy dodgers... :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tony,
The tarts were after the dodgers, im sure you must have seen them  I thought for months that they were buttons until Gary said they were jammyd's - maybe i should have connected the two 

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oh i get ya now... my bad  food on the mind... so how are you gill? been quiet for a while haven't you... the meet you arranged is in the latest addition ofabsoluTTe and also the rolling road day figures of your car


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will have a word with them tomorrow and see what they say about booking a table. they normally don't worry about it, but I will check just in case.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tony
Yes i have a copy, excellent mag all round - and great photos included about alsorts - i have been quiet, with a new hobby - started land buggying about 6-7 weeks ago, its brill. Just trying to choose a 3mtr at the mo so i can go out in lighter winds. Have you been doing any flying ?

I hope you dont have your bonnets up at the meet, i will hide in a corner, i havent started on the 'clean' yet, dont really know where and what to start with or how to go about it 

I keep seeing the rolling road day results in various places, mine may be only 180 but it runs so smooth its a little gem  I would like some ideas to spruce it up externally and make it distinctive but tasteful if any of you have any ideas.

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> I would like some ideas to spruce it up externally and make it distinctive but tasteful if any of you have any ideas.
> 
> Gill


Get some decals: very tasteful indeed


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Tony
> Yes i have a copy, excellent mag all round - and great photos included about alsorts - i have been quiet, with a new hobby - started land buggying about 6-7 weeks ago, its brill. Just trying to choose a 3mtr at the mo so i can go out in lighter winds. Have you been doing any flying ?
> 
> I hope you dont have your bonnets up at the meet, i will hide in a corner, i havent started on the 'clean' yet, dont really know where and what to start with or how to go about it
> ...


LCR splitter is a £26 mod (i think) and makes the front look lower... also a good warning to scraping the paint on you bumper... i'd seriously recommend that as a start.. i'll have a toot at ya car at te next meet... probably bigger wheels if your on the smaller ones (i can't remember off the top of my head)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes you said they were small at Walney, would be good if you can have a look on 28th, any sugestions welcome. Sorry to be hijacking the thread, maybe i should start a new one.

Gill


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Yes you said they were small at Walney, would be good if you can have a look on 28th, any sugestions welcome. Sorry to be hijacking the thread, maybe i should start a new one.
> 
> Gill


Yes, you have little diddy 16 inch alloys. Bang a set of 18 or 19 inch wheels on, will look much better, and spacers are a must


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Does that mean Les wont be able to shelter under them then when it rains  He has been very quiet, is he away ?

18's / 19's sound good. Will have a chat with you and Tony on 28th. 
Gill


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think Les has gone to the land of the three legged people, look out of your window Gill and you might see the steam coming off his walking boots which are going faster than his black beauty.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I will look out for him, its gorgeous up here today, clear and crisp, clear view of IOM. Glad none of you can see my car at the mo, day holiday off work today so just off out to wash and polish - looks like ive been rallying, no chance of that on diddy wheels :lol:

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Does that mean Les wont be able to shelter under them then when it rains  He has been very quiet, is he away ?
> 
> 18's / 19's sound good. Will have a chat with you and Tony on 28th.
> Gill


 Oi I heard that....... pardon :x I did indeed go tot he IOM for a few days with my mate in his Alfa GTV 3ltr. I prefer my TT though :wink: When I got home on Wednesday my power supply on my PC had butnt out and a mates just fixed it today  
BTW 19" wheels rule.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, there you are  thought youmust have been away somewhere, yes 19's it is then. Now thats decided is that it 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, there you are  thought youmust have been away somewhere, yes 19's it is then. Now thats decided is that it
> 
> Gill


 Well not quite, You see Gill there are 3 slight problems with 19" wheels and tyres.
1/ Tyres are aprox 1/3 more expensive than 18" 
2/ The ride is a bit more harsh due to not a lot of tyre wall.
3/ Your car can look a bit 4 wheel drivish unless you lower it.

But you pays your money and takes your pic. :?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Think i will make a new thread, im hijacking this and dont want jammyd after me 

Gill


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Seasurfer

A word of warning!

Go for 18" wheels and tyres mate.

Ive just got my 18's refurbed and put back and they feel and respond so much better then than the 19" i have taken off.

I had ongoing nightmares with the 19" climaxing with failing my MOT because of a tyre split on the inside.

Its your choice but whatever you choose make sure u dont skimp on tyre quality.

Spencer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Think i will make a new thread, im hijacking this and dont want jammyd after me
> 
> Gill


Oi you stop hijacking my thread or I will set les on ya


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Think i will make a new thread, im hijacking this and dont want jammyd after me
> ...


 Na Gill can hijack any thread she likes as far as I am concerned :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

oooooooh im scared now


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Les wouldnt get me, he may need some shelter one day !!!!!!!

Jammyd, did you ask if we need to book at the restaurant and if we do, are you block booking or are ringing up ourselves ?

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Les wouldnt get me, he may need some shelter one day !!!!!!!
> 
> Jammyd, did you ask if we need to book at the restaurant and if we do, are you block booking or are ringing up ourselves ?
> 
> Gill


 Bloody hell Gill... Jammyd can't be expected to answer 2 questions in one post he's not an intellectual like me you know :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Les wouldnt get me, he may need some shelter one day !!!!!!!
> 
> Jammyd, did you ask if we need to book at the restaurant and if we do, are you block booking or are ringing up ourselves ?
> 
> Gill


 "Come in she said i'll give you shelter from the storm" Name that tune :?:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

BD :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> BD :lol:


and the name of the song? :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

''Shelter from the storm'' didnt you believe us. :lol:

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> ''Shelter from the storm'' didnt you believe us. :lol:
> 
> Gill


 Thank god for Google :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Google, naaaa, didnt you know Gary has been a muscian for donkeys years  you will have to work harder than that to catch him out (im sure he is older than he says he is  )

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Google, naaaa, didnt you know Gary has been a muscian for donkeys years  you will have to work harder than that to catch him out (im sure he is older than he says he is  )
> 
> Gill


Yeah but playing Max Bygraves and Val Doonican songs is hardly going to get him the answer to my questions though is it :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Val who ? Max who ? never heard of them :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

No booking required from what I have been told, its just a come and sit down...


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Guys! Any updates? no ones posted anything since 18th Oct!

Same place? same time?

Anyone? Im lonely 

S


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes and Yes its still on for Wednesday, reminds me to pop in and see them on my way home...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I darnt post any thing else, since 18, it was turning in to a 'name that tune' thread :lol:

Looking forward to Wednesday, think i better set off on Tues night 

Would appreciate someones mobile no if poss, just incase we get lost or you change venue  so that high sided, off-roader TT 's are not allowed [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Gill


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

apparently this is the menu for the place
http://www.pub-explorer.com/spiritmenus ... _band2.pdf
thinking of my stomach as usual!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

alright then gaylords whats the expected turnout? I think we had about 15 for the last one 
wonder if the NW rep will make an appearance lol


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Going to have to drop out unfortunately as I have to work the Man City v Scunthorpe game - and can't imagine that being a thriller! Never mind.

Still haven't had chance to show off my Blueflame exhaust and starter button too. 

However, thought on Thursday I'd get round to a dry run for the North Wales cruise I'm organising. If anyone fancies coming along too they'd be welcome. Drop me a PM.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Going to have to drop out unfortunately as I have to work the Man City v doodah game - and can't imagine that being a thriller! Never mind.
> 
> Still haven't had chance to show off my Blueflame exhaust and starter button too.
> 
> However, thought on Thursday I'd get round to a dry run for the North Wales cruise I'm organising. If anyone fancies coming along too they'd be welcome. Drop me a PM.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH if only !!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:      :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Roddy, are you coming down to this meet ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> Going to have to drop out unfortunately as I have to work the Man City v doodah game - and can't imagine that being a thriller! Never mind.
> 
> Still haven't had chance to show off my Blueflame exhaust and starter button too.


You can always pop round on Friday, Mark?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> You can always pop round on Friday, Mark?
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691


Thanks but I'll be watching Greenday at the MEN. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Roddy, are you coming down to this meet ?


i am planing to, it seems like a good day out, ( so long as you NW mob dont all gang up on me !!!! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Who's told you ? spoiled our plans now 

Gill


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Who's told you ? spoiled our plans now
> 
> Gill


i am trusting that Mark (ello ello ello) Davis will maintain order !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You can always pop round on Friday, Mark?
> ...


Enjoy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wont be able to make this one as im in Holland at the mo, work stuff.
steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dropping like FLies!!!! :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Dropping like FLies!!!! :roll:


 Always the way mate. I think some maybe concerned they may get their car wet and or dirty :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sent you a pm Jammyd


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Dropping like FLies!!!! :roll:


Ne worry, I'll still be there 

See you tomorrow


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm still on !!! hate to be a pain but that map hasn't got a junction number... Am i right in saying it's the one just before the via-duct heading bsouthbound from the A580??? anyone got a number? i'll see you there tomoz !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i'm still on !!! hate to be a pain but that map hasn't got a junction number... Am i right in saying it's the one just before the via-duct heading bsouthbound from the A580??? anyone got a number? i'll see you there tomoz !!!


Exit 21A Tony. See you there mate.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, I thought it was exit 21, are you sure Les that its 21A

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, I thought it was exit 21, are you sure Les that its 21A
> 
> Gill


Ooops yes just checked exit 21 M6 sorry


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, I thought it was exit 21, are you sure Les that its 21A
> 
> Gill


it is j21


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

oh dear oh dear!!!!

Its J21, South bound on the M6, come of the junction, and at the roundabout, it is the 3rd exit ( 1 before you have to go back on to the m6 south)

Northbound on the M6, come off at the junction ( slip road starts at the top of the Thelwall viaduct) then take 3rd exit towards Irlam, then just take 1st Exit into the pub...

If you get lost well, there is no hope for you at all!

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&hq=&h ... 9&t=h&z=16


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jammyd said:


> If you get lost well, there is no hope for you at all!
> 
> Ooooh. No goodies for you then
> 
> Gill


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > If you get lost well, there is no hope for you at all!
> ...


you getting ready to set off Gill??? Will speak to you later about the arrangements for this monthly meet going forward...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, peddle power  should get there tonight sometime, with no help from my friends if i get lost that is 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

And Jammyd, it looks like the 4th turning ? is that correct ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> And Jammyd, it looks like the 4th turning ? is that correct ?


looks like the 3rd to me

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&hq=&h ... 04823&z=18

see image below


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

got to love microsoft paint... who needs photoshop :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You do i think - :lol: but i have worked your numbers out :lol:

Gill


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> You do i think - :lol: but i have worked your numbers out :lol:
> 
> Gill


yeah I put the 2 on the wrong bit of road, but it is defiantly only 4 exits on the roundabout, and you need the 2nd to last one. the 4th exit will take you back on the M6 and down south! you would not want that now would you????


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I'm setting off from Liverpool at 6:15pm, should easily be there by 7pm, traffic permitting.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry for being a no show tonight. I came home tonight to find my missus suffering with a terrible migraine, so couldn't really leave her looking after the kids. I did contemplate bringing Emma along (8 months) but thought better of it.

Anyway I am absolutely gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif], just hoping it isnt months till the next one.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Sorry for being a no show tonight. I came home tonight to find my missus suffering with a terrible migraine, so couldn't really leave her looking after the kids. I did contemplate bringing Emma along (8 months) but thought better of it.
> 
> Anyway I am absolutely gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif], just hoping it isnt months till the next one.


That's fine mate, you are organising the next one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Paul for a lovely meet. I did find the place in the end after Tom-Tom led me down some dark and dingy alley way :roll:

Nice meeting you, Gill and thanks for the yummy cake 

Les, if you do want any help with McGuard please let me know.

Hope to see loads of you on Friday  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Les, if you do want any help with McGuard please let me know.
> 
> Hope to see loads of you on Friday
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691


I'll keep you posted Dani. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

What a GREAT turn out tonight well done Paul. Gill the cake was great and forgot to take some home with me ( I did have 2 pieces thought  )[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes les mate - very good night and the friendliest bunch of guys/gals around. The Northwest must be the best supported clan in the UK I reckon. I thought the cake was a nice touch to round the night off (nice one Jill!).

Paul Redscouse we have lift off for next Friday 11am at the TT Shop mate. Will PM you on that.

Mark (Sonatina)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Great meet guys, nice catching up with you all and seeing a couple of new faces also  

Thanks very much to Gill for the Cake, it was very nice [smiley=chef.gif]

Hope to see you all at the next one

Paul


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Just got home, 1hr 40 which was much quicker without the roadworks on the way home.

Lovely to see you all again and to chat and meet some other members. Gary had a great chat with Sonatina about all oldy musicy stuff, keep say he is older than he tells me 

Pleased you like the TT cake, I asked one of the bakers where i work to make it for us all for tonight, colours on the top were a bit questionable, but he is a man, say no more  ( I had ok'd it with the manageress yesterday  )

Dani, looking forward to seeing your car in the daylight, it looked great. Thank you John for the mags.

Good night everyone [smiley=baby.gif]

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Just got home, 1hr 40 which was much quicker without the roadworks on the way home.
> 
> Lovely to see you all again and to chat and meet some other members. Gary had a great chat with Sonatina about all oldy musicy stuff, keep say he is older than he tells me
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the evening and got home safely Gary & Gill and good to see you both again. Didn'T get much time to chat with you both as you in deep conversation most of that time and both Marks can't half rabbit on :roll: Now then about this N wales trip in November :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les, yes sorry we didnt get chance to have a proper chat, we will do next time. Hope Sue is feeling better, and i will tell her you couldnt be bothered to take her a piece of chocolate cake home  glad you liked it though.

Day off today, so can wash the debri off the front, could do with one of BigSyds specialities 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS JAMMYD* You kept that quiet last night  we could have trimmed your car up all sparkly - but thats probably why you didnt :lol:

Mark, the link i was telling you about is in the off topic section : called Try Not To Laugh

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=153747&hilit=try+not+to+laugh#p1568620

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hope Sue is feeling better, and i will tell her you couldnt be bothered to take her a piece of chocolate cake home  glad you liked it though.
> 
> 
> Gill


OOOOOOOO ya ickle fibber you, how could you do such an :twisted: thing :x Anyway I would only have eat it myself :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi thanks for a good night last night glad i could meet most of you look forward to a lot more thanks to all for answering my questions  see you next time 
andrea


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Andrea, sorry we didnt get chance to meet properly but will do next time 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> hi thanks for a good night last night glad i could meet most of you look forward to a lot more thanks to all for answering my questions  see you next time
> andrea


Was thinking about you little problem Andrea and I have come to the conclusion it must be your high level brake light itself. The wiring and fuses etc must all be OK to it if its only the last few LEDs that dont illuminate sometimes. A replacement one would cure it I am sure however if they can be served IMO that may do the trick. Sounds like a doggy connection somewhere in it so if it can be opened up it maybe repairable.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey folks... Sorry for being abit of a whirlwind last night... had a long day... good news is car seems to be getting better :? or perhaps i'm getting used to it? i know it's common practice to put the rears on the fronts and put the new tyres on the rear but i think they've taken a while to scrub in and also for the front to adjust to the new running... we shall see... (or perhpaps it was because i was driving relativly slowly in traffic this morning)

cheers for the cake gill... was gorgous... i was gonna come and ask for seconds but didn't wanna seem cheeky.. plus i'm watching my figure :lol: :lol: was quite surprised there was ver little TT ogling last night... more looking at how badly liverpool played :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tony, nice to see you too, you should have had more cake, there was plenty left and Mark did a great job of dishing it out  and that Gary is tucking in to a piece just now 

Who's was the blue TT , extremely low with a silver plate across the back ? it was parked in the second line on left as you came in to the carpark at the end. post some pics on 

Gill


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi les i think what you said about it being a bad connection has something to do with it it never did it at all on the way home but this morning having gone over a bump the warning came on have to see what i can do with it thanks les


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Andrea, sorry we didnt get chance to meet properly but will do next time
> 
> Gill


hi Gill yes sorry we didnt speak will definately do next time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great meet last night. Thanks for organising Paul. Good to meet everyone again even though I was ready to drop. Just woke up from a long sleep this morning - too many early mornings and late nights recently :roll:

Excellent cake Gill  Sorry we didn't get much of a chance to chat.



ImolaTT said:


> hi thanks for a good night last night glad i could meet most of you look forward to a lot more thanks to all for answering my questions  see you next time
> andrea


I had a look at the wiring diagrams and there's nothing to suggest that the high level brake light could trigger a brake light fault - it's wired in parallel with the left and right brake lights - not separately. I would imagine the high level light, as it's LEDs, would only consume 1 or 2 Watts and as the brake light bulbs are 21 Watts each, the brake bulb failure sensor would have to detect a tiny drop of current, due to just 3 LEDs failing, compared to normal total of over 42 Watts.

It does sound like a loose connection or possibly a broken fillament in one of the two corner brake light bulbs that dangles and makes contact most of the time but occasionally vibrates loose. Sorry I couldn't do much last night - didn't want to take the light out and have a fillament drop off without a spare bulb handy.

You could start by replacing both rear bulbs just to rule them out. Details here: http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm

If you can make it to Dani's meet on Friday we could sort out chaging the bulbs and do your locking beeps for you.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks john i am hoping to try and get there on friday and that would be appreciated see you then (hopefully) if not will be on the next one thanks  Andrea


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Tony, nice to see you too, you should have had more cake, there was plenty left and Mark did a great job of dishing it out  and that Gary is tucking in to a piece just now
> 
> Gill


Cheers Gill you did us proud with that cake ace - tell Gary he can gab for England :lol: :lol: Was amazed at his knowledge though and was great chatting to him - tell him if he wants any help with creating pdf files to contact me. :wink:

Glad to hear your car's on the up Tony mate.

Les, i'm looking into that cure link today buddy.

Mark


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers Gill you did us proud with that cake ace - tell Gary he can gab for England :lol: :lol: Was amazed at his knowledge though and was great chatting to him - tell him if he wants any help with creating pdf files to contact me. :wink:

Mark[/quote]

Pleased you liked it, hope everyone had a piece who wanted one. Thanks for the info above. Look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

not really on topic but who's putting there hat in and arranging the next one?? :lol: we gonna do a daylight one?? or another night... know a few people were one person was on about arranging something... so GO ON AND DO IT !!! don't forget to put a link on this thread so everyone who attended this can find the post easily !!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> not really on topic but who's putting there hat in and arranging the next one?? :lol: we gonna do a daylight one?? or another night... know a few people were one person was on about arranging something... so GO ON AND DO IT !!! don't forget to put a link on this thread so everyone who attended this can find the post easily !!!


errrrmmmmm open your eyes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > not really on topic but who's putting there hat in and arranging the next one?? :lol: we gonna do a daylight one?? or another night... know a few people were one person was on about arranging something... so GO ON AND DO IT !!! don't forget to put a link on this thread so everyone who attended this can find the post easily !!!
> ...


all i see is a link on how to change a buld? :? have i missed something ? :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

2 topics down currently

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=155004

most people found it easily


----------

